# I'll never throw out a backbone again.



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Olive oil, grill. Salt and pepper. Butter. Eat! OMG. It's fantastic.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Fishnlane Is the queen of backbone preparation. On any fish. You need to learn from her. She does amazing things with them


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Fishnlane Is the queen of backbone preparation. On any fish. You need to learn from her. She does amazing things with them


I will gladly supply her with backbones in exchange for some knowledge.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When we catch large fish, I always smoke the backbone and the head... About a 25 lb AJ will yield 4-7 lbs of good meat!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'm guilty of wasting the back bone too. my bil's dad would request the back bone anytime i cooked fish. that's all he wanted. great meat, just a little bit of a pita to deal with.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Backbones and throats are the best!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm the carcass man. put all of the carcasses in jack's cooler. i clean the backbones and heads to boil and debone for jambalaya, court bouillon, gumbo, etc. skin and freeze the throats for later. all of the guts and leftovers 
go in a bag for chum or crab bait. sustainable living in world of waste.

jack


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang man ya never the meat is always sweeter closer to the bone.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I smoked the backbone from a big wahoo that I caught last month.....made some mighty fine smoked fish dip......back in the day when I worked at the Moorings on Pensacola Beach....I would have Cobia backbones given to me....I would smoke them and take them to the bar for snacking while drinking!


----------

